# حساب إنخفاض الضغط في الأنابيب حسب طريقة الآشـ ashrae ـــري



## sosodeep (29 أغسطس 2009)

بإختصار الموضوع باين من عنوانه

وهذه الصور هي الشرح :






















































12 صفحة حتخليك أستاذ بالحساب إنشاء الله :7:

حمل الملف من الرابط التالي http://www.4shared.com/file/128487779/b7b0f4c1/_______.html

أو من المرفقات

أهدي هذا الموضوع لأخويّ خالد العسيلي و زانيتي:56:

وأعتذر عن الرد لقلة الوقت


----------



## toktok66 (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
موضوع مهم
ولكن عفوا -كيف القطر معلوم؟

المفروض ان المعلوم هو السرعه من الجداول ولكن القطر مجهول والله اعلم


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً أخ أمين أنت أكثر واحد في الملتقى أولى حساب الأنابيب هذه الأهمية بل يمكن القول أنك الوحيد الي بيحكي عن هذا الموضوع جزاك الله عن كل خير وسؤالي لك
1- هل يوجد لديك مرجع يحتوي على علاقة التجريبية بدل من جداول الـ ihve 
2-هل لديك جداول يحدد أنخفاض الضغط في الفانكويل والشيلر و اسطوانة الماء الساخن والصمام الثلاثي حيث لاتوجد هذه الجداول في مرجع الـ ihve المرفق مع شرحك.
3-في المثال الذي توضح فيه طريقة حساب الأنبيب بطريقة الـ ihve وفي خطوة حساب الضياع الحراري من الأنابيب أعتمدت في حساب الضياع الحراري على فرق درجة حرارة 20 ولكن لوطبقنا شرحك وهو "بما معناه"((درجة الحرارة الوسطية للأنابيب (90+70)/2 ويساوي 80 ناقص درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط بالأنابيب 20 فيكون 60))
يمكن مراجعة محاضرات د.جراح
عذراً على الأطالة وأنا من أكثر المتابعين للمواضيعك في الملتقى وأدعو الله أن يمدك بوافر من الصحة وشكراً


----------



## sosodeep (29 أغسطس 2009)

eng.ahmad82 قال:


> شكراً أخ أمين أنت أكثر واحد في الملتقى أولى حساب الأنابيب هذه الأهمية بل يمكن القول أنك الوحيد الي بيحكي عن هذا الموضوع جزاك الله عن كل خير وسؤالي لك
> 1- هل يوجد لديك مرجع يحتوي على علاقة التجريبية بدل من جداول الـ ihve
> 2-هل لديك جداول يحدد أنخفاض الضغط في الفانكويل والشيلر و اسطوانة الماء الساخن والصمام الثلاثي حيث لاتوجد هذه الجداول في مرجع الـ ihve المرفق مع شرحك.
> 3-في المثال الذي توضح فيه طريقة حساب الأنبيب بطريقة الـ ihve وفي خطوة حساب الضياع الحراري من الأنابيب أعتمدت في حساب الضياع الحراري على فرق درجة حرارة 20 ولكن لوطبقنا شرحك وهو "بما معناه"((درجة الحرارة الوسطية للأنابيب (90+70)/2 ويساوي 80 ناقص درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط بالأنابيب 20 فيكون 60))
> ...


 

السلام عليكم
شكرا أخي على كلماتك الرائعة و يمكن أنني أتحدث عن هذه المواضيع لأنو ما بعرف كتير غيرها
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملاحظات الهامة :
1- بالنسبة للعلاقه التجريبية فأنا لم أعرف أي علاقة تقصد ولكن لو كنت تقصد علاقة الإحتكاك الموجودة في هذا الموضوع فأنا لم آخذها من كتاب ihve ولكن من كتاب Handbook of Air Conditioning and Refrigeration والعلاقة ليست تحريبية ولكن مستنتجة من العلاقة الاساسيةو بعد المقارنة صحيحة بنسبة 98% إذا مو أكثر انشاء الله.
مع العلم أني جربت المعادلات البديلة في الآشري و لم أحصل على دقة كافية عند مقارنة النتائج بالبرامج الجاهزة مثل ماكوي و بايب فلو .

2- بالنسبة لوحدات المعالجة و الفانكويلات فهي تأخذ من جداول الشركة الموردة للأجهزة.
أما الشلر ففي الكتلوج الذي تقدمة الشركة الموردة يوجد منحني خاص بالشلر لأخذ القيمة منه.
والقيم السابقة تحصل عليها الشركة الموردة للأجهزة من برامج اختيار الأجهزة لديها.

أما إسطوانة الماء الساخن و الصمام الثلاثي ؟؟؟؟ فأنا لا أعرف والله وصراحة إستغربت لما ما لقيته ببرنامج pipe flow ؟؟؟؟

3- ما شاء الله عنك شكلك مركز تمام بالمثال و كلامك صحيح وأنا كنت مخطئ 
ولكن آمل أن يشفع لي بعض الشيء أنني ذكرت العلاقة الصحيحة في موضوع:
شرح طريقة حساب وتصميم إنخفاض الضغط Head lose في الانابيب الباردة و الساخنة 
وذلك في الحسابات الاولية للتدفئة ويمكنك التأكد

والحقيقة أن المثال فيه خطأ آخر بتعويض القيم "وليس الطريقة" وقد نوه الاخ magdyy1973
للأخطاء 


magdyy1973 قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيرا ً أخي الكريم ولكن لي استفسار بخصوص المثال المحلول !
> في خطوة استنتاج التدفقات الجديدة القيم التي وضعتها لكمية الحرارة الجديدة Qnew ربما تكون غير صحيحة و غير مطابقة لما تم حسابه في الخطوة السابقة ، فإذا وضعت القيم التي تم حسابها في الخطوة السابقة بدلا ً من هذه القيم كان ناتج المعادلات صحيح ، أيضا فرق درجات الحرارة يوجد عليه بعض الملاحظات كالآتي :
> في الخطوة الخاصة بالجزء BC فرق درجة الحرارة يكون ( 20 - 0.9892 ) و ليس ( 20 - 2.69 ) فإذا صححت هذا القوس كان الناتج صحيح .
> في الخطوة الخاصة بالجزء CD فرق درجة الحرارة يكون ( 20 - 1.675 ) و ليس ( 20 - 2.69 ) فإذا صححت هذا القوس كان الناتج صحيح .
> واضح من النتائج الصحيحة لكل خطوة أن الأخطاء مصدرها التسرع


 
والحقيقة كلامه صحيح وخاصة بموضوع التسرع وذلك لقلة الوقت و ضيقه 
لذا أرجو أن تسامحوني و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sosodeep (29 أغسطس 2009)

toktok66 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع مهم
> ولكن عفوا -كيف القطر معلوم؟
> 
> المفروض ان المعلوم هو السرعه من الجداول ولكن القطر مجهول والله اعلم


 
وعليكم السلام :

بالنسبة لجداول السرعة للماء فأنا ليس لدي معرفة بها وأنا آسف

ولكن من دراستي في الجامعه و من خلال العمل فنحن نستخدم إنخفاض معلوم للضغط لكل واحدة طول معينة مثلا "in.wg\100ft" أي إنش عمود ماء لكل مائة قدم أو قدم عمود ماء لكل مائة قدم أو باسكال لكل متر وهكذا....

وعالعموم فإن الطريقة في هذا الموضوع تفيد بأن تحصل على إنخفاض الضغط لدارة مصممة مسبقا لديك من قبل الاستشاري أو غيره

وفي حال أردت أن تقوم بحساب الأقطار فإن أسهل طريقة هي مخطط كتاب كارير التالي :
"و حاليا نستعمله في العمل " حيث بدلالةإنخفاض ضغط يتراوح بين 1 ألى 4 قدم عمود ماء لكل مائة قدم "feet of water per 100 feet" و تدفق الماء بواحدة جالون في الدقيقة حيث :
15.85US-GPM = 1 L/S​ 
يمكن الحصول على قطر الأنبوب​ 
و هي مثال بالصور :


 
أي أنه لوكان لديك أنبوب يمر فيه 50 جالون في الدقيقة فإن الأنبوب المناسب له هو 2.5 إنش​ 
وفي المرفقات ستجد المخطط بدون المثال "نظيف"​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي أمين


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً على الإيضاح أخ أمين
1-لم أكن الاهانة بفكرة أنك بتكتب كتير عن الأنابيب بل هدا اعجاب بمعلومات وألرجو أنك ما تفهمني غلط لاني انا كمان كتير مهتم بهل المضوع
2-كنت أقصد الجداول في الـ ihve (في موضوع حساب أقطار الأنابيب حسب الـ ihve وليس حسب الـ ashrae ) 
اي في موضوعك السابق 
3- بعتقد كل الجداول والعلاقات الي شرحتا في موضاعاتك الي بتتعلق بحساب الأنابيب لم تتطرق الا لانابيب الحديد الاسود أرجو لو كنت بتمتلك اي جدول او برنامج او طريقة للتعامل مع انابيب الـ ppr و انابيب البيكس اكون لك من الشاكرين
وشكر مرة تانية على الاهتمام


----------



## sosodeep (31 أغسطس 2009)

eng.ahmad82 قال:


> شكراً على الإيضاح أخ أمين
> 1-لم أكن الاهانة بفكرة أنك بتكتب كتير عن الأنابيب بل هدا اعجاب بمعلومات وألرجو أنك ما تفهمني غلط لاني انا كمان كتير مهتم بهل المضوع
> 2-كنت أقصد الجداول في الـ ihve (في موضوع حساب أقطار الأنابيب حسب الـ ihve وليس حسب الـ ashrae )
> اي في موضوعك السابق
> ...


 
أخي الكريم لك مني جزيل الشكر و الاحترام على اهتمامك وجميل خلقك

بالنسبة للجداول الموجوده في كتاب HVE فإن العلاقات المؤدية لهذه الجداول مشروحة بالتفصيل قبل الجداول و بالتالي لا اعتقد انها تجريبية و لكن فصّلت للتسهيل على الدارس "خاصة لو كنت تسأل عن جداول التدفق بالنسبة لانخفاض الضغط و القطر"
أما بالنسبة لجداول الطول المكافئ في الكتاب نفسه فأنا معك ولكن عندما رجعت لكتاب كارير أو الآشري في هذا الموضوع فلم أجد علاقات لإستنتاجها أي أنها تجريبية "هذا و مع العلم أني غالبا أبحث عما أريد ولا أقرأ التفاصيل : أي ربما يكون فاتني الكثير دون الانتباه له : وهذا للأمانه "

بالنسبة لأنواع الانابيب الاخرى فإن كتاب ihve يحوي جداول للنحاس بنفس تفصيل الحديد أما الأنواع الاخرى فأنا والله ليس لي بها أي خبرة و لكن ان أعتقد "وأرجو ممن لديه خبرة أن يفيدنا" أنه إذا كانت طريقة لتصميم مشابهه لهذه الأنابيب طريقة التصميم للأنابيب الحديدية و أنا أعلم أن بعض أنواع الانابيب مرنة ؟؟ فإنه لو كان تصميمك بشكل مستقيمات يمكنك فقط تعويض قيمة الخشونة المطلقة للسطح الداخلي للأنابيب في العلاقات المشروحة بالموضوع المشروح بالاعلىو حسب رأيي المبتدئ يفترض أن تكون النتائج صحيحة

على فكرة : أنا لا أعرف ما هي أنابيب ppr

و عالعموم يمكنك تحميل هذا الكتاب عن الانابيب البلاستيكية وأنا صراحة لا أعلم ما يتضمنه الكتاب
والرابط :
http://www.4shared.com/file/98727530/aaae1d70/Plastic_Piping_Handbook_0071359567.html

وعالعموم هذا الكتاب و كتب أخرى عن البايبات موجودة في موضوعي مكتبة التكيــــhvacـــــيف


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراًعلى هذا الإطراء والإهتمام والكتاب
المقصود بالـ ppr هوالبولي بروبيلين وهويستخدم في التدفئة وخاصة في التدفئة الأرضية خيث درجة الحرارة لا تزيد عن 60 درجة مئوية


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور اخى الكريم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالدة نصرت (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا المجهود وأسئل لك الباري عزوجل الفلاح فالدنيا والأخرة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و زادكم من فضله و رزقك مستقبلا باهرا مضيئا لك كل قناديل النجاح 
و سارجع لما كتبتم و ساعاود القاء 
و لا يفت في عضدك اي نقد بل هذا يقويك و يدفعك للامام فكلنا يتمني لك الخير ولا مجال للغيرة في العلم الا اذا ادت لمشاركات و اضافات متعمقة من خلال ممارسات بالموقع 
تمنياتي لك بحب الله و توفيقه في الدنيا و الآخرة مهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## dohengineer (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك .


----------



## taha khaled (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zanitty (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ابسط يا عم امين 

موضوعك نزل على الفيس بوكو

https://www.facebook.com/Arabs.Engineers/posts/405895622831433


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 ديسمبر 2012)

thankxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (28 ديسمبر 2012)

مــــــا شاء الله مجهود مميز 

تحياتي


----------



## nofal (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

